# different scones.



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I enjoyed these.....made by a friend.

1 cup TASTY cheese, grated. 2 Teaspoons baking powder. 1 cup SR flour. 1 cup milk. 1 level teaspoon chicken stock powder. Pinch cayenne 1 tab spoon chopped parsley.

oven 200C grease a 12 hole patty-cake pan.

Mix dry ing. make a well and add milk. Use a spoon do NOT beat.


bake around 10-12 minutes. best eaten warm.

a rasher of minced bacon added is good too.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, boy, that sounds tasty. The chicken stock powder seems like a great addition.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Oh, boy, that sounds tasty. The chicken stock powder seems like a great addition.


I query the same quantity of milk and flour..........when I make them I will add more flour I think


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

no1gril - They sound delicious. I have never thought to put chicken stock powder with cheese scones. 
I am going to the little craft group tomorrow morning so will make a batch to take with me.
Thank you for sharing your recipe. I will pass that idea on to my cooking friends too.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> no1gril - They sound delicious. I have never thought to put chicken stock powder with cheese scones.
> I am going to the little craft group tomorrow morning so will make a batch to take with me.
> Thank you for sharing your recipe. I will pass that idea on to my cooking friends too.


Bundy be careful of the proportions!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

What is a patty cake pan? I am unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## K.C. (Jun 29, 2012)

A patty cake pan is a muffin pan or a cupcake pan.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

These sound really good. I will have to make them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

no1girl said:


> Bundy be careful of the proportions!


I'd agree-- sounds like too much milk or too little flour. Do let us know how they turn out, please.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have just taken a batch of these 'scones' out of the oven and here is my view - - - 

The original recipe would certainly make 'muffin' scones but after I mixed the ingredients together I added an extra 1/2 cup self raising flour and made 'scones'. 

They look nice and smell nice and I'm sorry I can't photograph them as my camera has exhausted it's battery and I'm waiting on a new battery to arrive in the mail.

I will be sharing my 'scones' with my friends at the little craft group this morning and will also give one to the wonderful Comlink driver who is an ex chef so I will be able to his 'professional' opinion next time I have him drive me anywhere.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

K.C. said:


> A patty cake pan is a muffin pan or a cupcake pan.


NOT a muffin pan. much smaller.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I have just taken a batch of these 'scones' out of the oven and here is my view - - -
> 
> The original recipe would certainly make 'muffin' scones but after I mixed the ingredients together I added an extra 1/2 cup self raising flour and made 'scones'.
> 
> ...


What a well done review! Thanks Bundyanne. I'm awaiting the remainder of the reviews.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I have just taken a batch of these 'scones' out of the oven and here is my view - - -
> 
> The original recipe would certainly make 'muffin' scones but after I mixed the ingredients together I added an extra 1/2 cup self raising flour and made 'scones'.
> 
> ...


I DID say I queried the amounts..............


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

no1girl - yes, I do have the smaller 'patty cake pans' - my goodness I can remember buying them when I was first married so they don't owe me anything do they?
I wanted to make the recipe into 'scones' so I could take them to the friends at the craft group to share for morning tea.
I had one piece to try them and they are okay.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> no1girl - yes, I do have the smaller 'patty cake pans' - my goodness I can remember buying them when I was first married so they don't owe me anything do they?
> I wanted to make the recipe into 'scones' so I could take them to the friends at the craft group to share for morning tea.
> I had one piece to try them and they are okay.


best eaten warm.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

A patty pan has much smaller indentations that a muffin pan. I had one years ago, but in all of my moves it seems to have got lost. I don't know if one can buy them in Canada.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> A patty pan has much smaller indentations that a muffin pan. I had one years ago, but in all of my moves it seems to have got lost. I don't know if one can buy them in Canada.


plenty of them down here!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you have not got the patty cake tins available make them in paper patty tin liners. You could line the larger muffin pans with small paper ones.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I just made plain scones for lunch.................LOL when I took out the little tin of Baking Powder it is stamped. :"Best before Jan 2004" tells you how much baking I do. Of course it will be long dead now!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Did the scones come out okay if you used that baking powder?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Did the scones come out okay if you used that baking powder?


I did not use it Bundy. Far too old. Even flour has a shelf life. I used some Yoghurt instead.


----------

